# Help with how long it would take to plow?



## bookworm (Nov 9, 2009)

Doing estimates for these two lots and wanted help with how long it would take to plow with 1 truck and 8' plow? Based on 2" trigger and average snows of 2-4 inches.

http://www.evernote.com/l/AE7roYYmjwZAjIMGl6gtsTFE5XL_EdZmKmU/

http://www.evernote.com/l/AE68jm1iqURDs4Gx0kuKmNWZK99_EOVFcLQ/

Thanks in advance for your time!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

How big are they?

Not sure with an 8' plow, but with my setup I could do the first one in about 20 minutes. Second one would be maybe a half hour. 

But that's me.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Mark Oomkes;1847097 said:


> How big are they?
> 
> Not sure with an 8' plow, but with my setup I could do the first one in about 20 minutes. Second one would be maybe a half hour.
> 
> But that's me.


How long to plow it actually with the plow down?


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

I'd say 35 & 45 min, plus drive time, plus walks(if any)


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

30 and 45 with a 9'6" V. Add 15 minutes if you have an 8' straight blade. I always estimate conservatively... It usually comes out close.


----------



## bookworm (Nov 9, 2009)

Thanks guys. I appreciate it!


----------



## edrenckh (Sep 3, 2002)

I think that's more lot in real life than it looks. I plow with a 8' V blade. I would allow an hour at least. Not many islands, which is good.


----------



## AccuCon (Jan 31, 2013)

grandview;1847190 said:


> How long to plow it actually with the plow down?


HAHAHA Awesome Thumbs Up

I'm going to say an hour...Once you figure out the lot and hit the grove probably 30-45


----------



## Brad3403 (Sep 8, 2008)

I think you're all too low in the time. I'd say almost an hour on the first with that truck and blade and over an hour an a half on the second at least.


----------



## AccuCon (Jan 31, 2013)

Brad3403;1848238 said:


> I think you're all too low in the time. I'd say almost an hour on the first with that truck and blade and over an hour an a half on the second at least.


Well are we talking about the hours we would bid it at or the hours we would like to get it done in? Big difference

I was also only talking about the first one...

Also whilst a picture is nice, one with no scale and no square footage makes it hard.


----------



## osomany?s (Aug 29, 2012)

Im going to say 40 min -1&1/2 hrs. if the lots are empty. As soon as you start adding up the fact that 2 or 3 cars may be left behind and screwing up your planned long straight runs you may have to duble your expected plow times.


----------



## bookworm (Nov 9, 2009)

The first one is 1 acre. The second is 1.5 acres. My estimation is 45 min for the first and 1.5 on the second. But I like to be conservative. Since some of you are asking about the size, I assume you use that as a factor in your calculations. I didn't put them on there originally because if you have 3 different 1 acre lots, they will not all take the same amount of time depending on the layout and islands and such. At least that is what I think.


----------



## osomany?s (Aug 29, 2012)

*lot times*

any areas require backblading ?


----------



## bookworm (Nov 9, 2009)

grandview;1847190 said:


> How long to plow it actually with the plow down?


----------



## bookworm (Nov 9, 2009)

osomany?s;1848284 said:


> any areas require backblading ?


The loading dock area in first lot.


----------

